# Ash is a Fruit....



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Blueberries, strawberries, banana, plums, orange, lime, grapefruit, slices of apple......ugh....she chatters for it....does not chatter for any other food, not even her raw meals. 

Weird little dog.....she also likes raw carrot, celery, kale and asparagus......


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

isn't her breeder a bit of a fruit?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Blueberries, strawberries, banana, plums, orange, lime, grapefruit, slices of apple......ugh....she chatters for it....does not chatter for any other food, not even her raw meals.
> 
> Weird little dog.....she also likes raw carrot, celery, kale and asparagus......


 
hmm, thought only males got chatter mouth \\/


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> isn't her breeder a bit of a fruit?


LOL....not sure I would call him a fruit......

It's just odd that I will be able to use fruit as a training too, snappy downs tonight for blueberries and slices of strawberries....LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL....not sure I would call him a fruit......
> 
> It's just odd that I will be able to use fruit as a training too, snappy downs tonight for blueberries and slices of strawberries....LOL



So he's more of a nut.... go figure. :razz:

Did I ever tell you that my Mali has almost zero food drive. He won't eat a steak if I starved him for a day but the little shit will eat oranges, limes and lemons.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

We had a really good cantelope crop in my garden two summers ago. You really had to watch when the fruit was ready because Lily would eat an entire one by herself, rind and all. You could smell it on her breath even if you couldn't find the evidence.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Maren....you can feed watermelon, rind and all too correct???? 

Looking forward to the good melons coming in, I am sure she will love them all!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, no, sorry, I didn't clarify very well. She'd sneak off into our fenced garden and eat an entire cantaloupe. The only evidence would be later you could smell it on her breath and occasionally maybe a bit of rind in the backyard. I'd be pissed cause that was some goooooood melon that year. :wink: Can you feed them melon? Sure thing. Probably not recommended to eat an entire one in one sitting though. #-o


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> LOL, no, sorry, I didn't clarify very well. She'd sneak off into our fenced garden and eat an entire cantaloupe. The only evidence would be later you could smell it on her breath and occasionally maybe a bit of rind in the backyard. I'd be pissed cause that was some goooooood melon that year. :wink: Can you feed them melon? Sure thing. Probably not recommended to eat an entire one in one sitting though. #-o


LOL....yeah, just pieces is what I meant...ooops. 

I always forget to feed the melon rinds to give them something to do....will have to remember that this year.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It's something new, Carol. Maybe that's why she's so excited about it.


If you feed rinds, you should be SURE that no pesticides or sprayed-on/sprinkled-on fertilizers have been used.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Dogs go crazy for apple bits spat at them, or any fruit (try a little piece of Mango sometime!). 

And wolves love fruit too
http://www.wolfpark.org/watermelon.html


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

That's funny. My male loves fruit too... no clatter mouth but my female clatters her mouth for everything!!! lol food, treats, ball, tug, bite, etc. weirdo.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> It's something new, Carol. Maybe that's why she's so excited about it.
> 
> 
> If you feed rinds, you should be SURE that no pesticides or sprayed-on/sprinkled-on fertilizers have been used.


I have been feeding her fruit since she got here......just thought about posting about it last night as we were laughing at her chattering for strawberries......

We wash all fruit, but that is a great thing to remind everyone of.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> ... Can you feed them melon? Sure thing.


In fact, melon is on my mental list of preferred fruit for dogs, along with berries. Most berries are very low in sugar, and most common melons are only one step up at "medium low" in sugar.

My dogs really go for fruit, too, with some idiosyncrasies. (One will come running and sliding into the kitchen when he smells a pineapple being cut; another will go right through the peel to get at a banana.)

I keep fruit as a very small part of the dogs' raw diet, but they'd be happy with a lot more. :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Chad Byerly said:


> Dogs go crazy for apple bits spat at them, or any fruit (try a little piece of Mango sometime!).
> 
> And wolves love fruit too
> http://www.wolfpark.org/watermelon.html


 
i took an animal behavior class with dr. klinghammer when i was an undergrad and spent quite a bit of time out at wolf park. neat, neat experience. he was a tough professor, but that's the kind i did best under, lol.


----------

